# 72W on 10 gal.. too much?



## guyrichy (Apr 30, 2006)

my second post here. hi guys

im thinking of either the AH supply's 36W single fixture or 2X36W for a ten gallon. They said the 2X36 can fit over a 10. Also thinking of 2 CF 6700k bulbs 

excessive? leaves little margin of error?

planning to do it with DIY yeast CO2 with plant guild forced diffusion reactor. Substrate is soilmaster select charcoal with peat on bottom. hang on filter or possible powerhead with sponge. 

any and all comments appreciated.

also any reccomendations on substrate or water column fertilizers for this kind of set up appreciated. 

Once i have the setup all ready I will create a detailed photo journal from start to finish so newbies (like myself) have some easy way to visualize their first tank. So i hope I can get some good info that i can eventually feed back to the forum.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

If you want to be able to keep any variety of plant, don't mind maintaining constant high CO2 levels, don't mind being absolutely religious about your ferts, don't mind battling algae and tracking down nutrient deficiencies from time to time, and want to spend 2 hours a day trimming plants, then 72 wpg is probably ok.

If you want to be able to keep any variety of plant, maintain good CO2 levels, do a little work to figure out what kind of fert program you need, and have a great looking tank that requires a moderate amount of maintainence, then you can go with 36 wpg over the tank.

Unless you have a lot of experience to be able to quickly recognize deficiencies I'd stick with 36 over a 10. With AH's reflectors, that's plenty. I sure wouldn't try DIY CO2 with 7 wpg, that's for sure.


----------



## jbierce (May 11, 2006)

Yep, I agree. There is definitely such a thing as overkill in a planted aquarium; and 72W on a 10G certainly qualifies. I have a 32W CF light over my 10G nano-reef, and my corals are growing like weeds. With 36W your plants will grow at a good, but maintainable rate; and you won't be fertilizing several times a day to keep up.

JBierce


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

LoL, is 72 watts to much? Nah! its fine.... but just as others said take into consideration what you want. For what I want in this hobby that is definantly overkill, and you dont need that much light to grow beautiful plants. if your trying to farm plants at a rapid rate to sell then maybe you might be intrested in pushing growth with that much light, as fast as you can. But if you just want a beautiful planted tank that you can grow pretty much any stem plant in, then I would go with the single 36 watt at MOST.

But if you plan to stick with DIY CO2, I would even seriously consider AH's 2x13 watt kits with reflectors, your still going to get enough light to pretty much grow anything you want and its not going to be so much of a battle with the DIY gas.... just something to conisder.


----------

